# Warning to Lyft drivers!



## Notdrivingdaisy (Sep 24, 2016)

I have been a Lyft driver now for a year. I would say that I've always made Good money. Each day I drive I set a $200 minimum to make in those days. I am a full time driver. When express pay came in, I thought it was GREAT! Make my 2 or 300 and pay out, and by the time I got home, my money was sitting in my bank account! Never any issues tell yesterday! I caught a a SF city to Palo Alto 40.1 mile PLUS shuttle service. The bill was huge. I could have punched off the rest of the night. But I kept going until 2am. I went to express pay out my earnings and a message came right up and said, YOUR EXPRESS PAY IS NOT WORKING! Please find your answers here. So after looking up those answers that weren't their in the forum, I dropped them a support email. 

Their answer? I'm sorry that your going through this. It appears that your earnings are on hold pending review! REVIEW OF WHAT? Lyft sent me the requests, I picked up the passengers, everyone was happy, what the hell? After explaining to them that my dash cam recordings and my auto snapshot of every pick up can certainly be reviewed to show it was a great night for everyone, they replied by saying that it isn't anything I've done, but it was the amount of one of the pickup rides I gave that was under review! They said that they could not give me a time frame as to when my funds will be released but I will get it. SO YOUR GOING TO KEEP ALL MY MONEY I MADE THAT NIGHT? Why not just the amount of the one run in question? No answer. Then I was able to express pay out but then received a text message that my funds will not be available for 7 days! So, after a year of 5000 shuttle services, a 5.0 average, this is how I am treated? Illegal illegal illegal!!!!! If any of you ever get a pick up request going from SF city to Palo Alto or even San Jose, decline the ride and tell your customer that you apologize but you will be unable to take them. Then snap shot the request and notify Lyft that they need to remove the docked points from your exceptence rate because you will not get paid for that pickup!! Looks like I'll be firing up that Uber App tonight. I won't be Lyfting tell I get paid!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Happened to me as well, over $300 ride and they held it for a couple days to see if there would be an accusation of fraud or credit card theft. It's not fair, because the burden of credit card fraud should be on them. But it was a legitimate trip, no circles around the city and I got paid.
As long as you didn't cook up a scam with a stolen credit card and PAX, or take their card for an empty drive after drop off you're fine.
Frustrating, but it will work out. I was upset too for a couple hours until they explained it to me. I knew it was legitimate and didn't need the money tomorrow.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

When you own the business, you will lose sometimes, just think it;'s a lesson. I have lost money a few time, My tablet lost connection, the app was freeze and the rider has canceled during the trips which i didn't know, I just take it as my lesson and learn from it. That's help me grew. If the express pay call to check up with your bank, But I do prefer drive for lyft over Uber because I can get tips, I like the power bonus from lyft , I am very busy with lyft , I don't have much surge from lyft but I am paying them only 10% cut. d
don't worry man, they will contact your bank see if the money go through ,if not they just re deposit.


----------



## Sharkb8 (Jun 30, 2016)

I think getting paid every Wednesday is sufficient. I'm assuming that you pay fees to cash out daily.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah I've had the same happen to me on $200 fares. I guess I can see where they're coming from with the fare review crap. The longer you do this, the easier you'll see ways of gaming both these dirtbag companies, so I think their reviews are a way to cut down on fraud, I suppose. Frustrating for people who need the money, I guess.


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Sucks that they're holding all of your pay pending the review of that one ride.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Sharkb8 said:


> I think getting paid every Wednesday is sufficient. I'm assuming that you pay fees to cash out daily.


It's a whole .50 so he should get his money whenever he wants at that huge fee, I know every wednesday is pretty good and is even better than some cba's but don't make it sound like he's complaining, this is what Lyft offers and they are being a pain in the ass by suspecting a crime versus trusting someone they call a "partner". It just sends a bad vibe.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Did you not read the section where it states that rides are capped at $200 for a Single ride?


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Same thing just happened to me.... No longer will work with them.


----------



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

A little late in the convo but how do you know when a fare is under review? I had a trip that was over 130 miles away yesterday with a prime time. I didn't get paid for it and When I go to my driving history it shows "$0 in progress". I've emailed them about 5 times since yesterday and they haven't responded.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

thatUberGirl said:


> A little late in the convo but how do you know when a fare is under review? I had a trip that was over 130 miles away yesterday with a prime time. I didn't get paid for it and When I go to my driving history it shows "$0 in progress". I've emailed them about 5 times since yesterday and they haven't responded.


It's clearly in review, you haven't been paid for it yet


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Since these tech companies track everything we, and the pax, do....where we pick up, drop off, where we and they go after.....there is no excuse for them to withhold your pay.

The only situation I could see them even having cause would be a direct accusation that does not match up with the tracking data. Even then. I would be heavily skeptical.


----------



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> It's clearly in review, you haven't been paid for it yet


Ugh so how long do you think that takes.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Since these tech companies track everything we, and the pax, do....where we pick up, drop off, where we and they go after.....there is no excuse for them to withhold your pay.
> 
> The only situation I could see them even having cause would be a direct accusation that does not match up with the tracking data. Even then. I would be heavily skeptical.


I mean what's to stop someone from signing up with Uber. Taking one trip, letting the person and driving 500 miles before ending the trip and pocketing the cash?



thatUberGirl said:


> Ugh so how long do you think that takes.


Usually 24 hours on weekdays but 48 max.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I mean what's to stop someone from signing up with Uber. Taking one trip, letting the person and driving 500 miles before ending the trip and pocketing the cash?
> 
> Usually 24 hours on weekdays but 48 max.


Hmmm....let's see....what's to stop that.....that would be their tracking software and algorithms. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Hmmm....let's see....what's to stop that.....that would be their tracking software and algorithms. It's not rocket science.


LOL their tracking software and algorithms work great! Sincerely their destination filter.


----------



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I mean what's to stop someone from signing up with Uber. Taking one trip, letting the person and driving 500 miles before ending the trip and pocketing the cash?
> 
> Usually 24 hours on weekdays but 48 max.


Been over 24 hours now going on that 48 tomorrow lol this sucks


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> LOL their tracking software and algorithms work great! Sincerely their destination filter.


Evidently they do. There have been many story's about its abuse and accuracy.

Hence, no excuse in this case, to delay payment.


----------

